# Daiwa ballistic rod n saltiga 5500 good combo?



## yongin18 (Apr 29, 2011)

I got this combo but im like 5'6" tall and small guy its hard to load my rod jus got use to it lil bit but still only casting about 70 to 80 yard is this good enough?


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

what model is the rod? what line? how much weight?


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

Is that the 13' rod? If so I had a 12' ( not a Daiwa ) rod sold it and got the 10' Daiwa Saltiga went from around 80yards to over 110yds. in one day. Just couldn't load the longer rod. Ask someone with something a little shorter if you could give it a try.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

There are three different models of the Ballistic, all same length.......as OBX....indicated, which model??


----------



## yongin18 (Apr 29, 2011)

medium heavy 13' ballistic i use 5 ounce and 50 pound line tested


----------



## yongin18 (Apr 29, 2011)

do i need to get a shorter rod? like 10 or 11'?


----------



## yongin18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Jersey Hunter said:


> Is that the 13' rod? If so I had a 12' ( not a Daiwa ) rod sold it and got the 10' Daiwa Saltiga went from around 80yards to over 110yds. in one day. Just couldn't load the longer rod. Ask someone with something a little shorter if you could give it a try.


wow i like to cast over 100 yard too...thas the main reason i spend all this money on this combo


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

yongin18 said:


> medium heavy 13' ballistic i use 5 ounce and 50 pound line tested


If you're using 50# mono running line, there's your problem. You need to use a shock leader and downsize in running line. Otherwise it's just too much drag cause by the heavy mono.


----------



## yongin18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Espresso said:


> If you're using 50# mono running line, there's your problem. You need to use a shock leader and downsize in running line. Otherwise it's just too much drag cause by the heavy mono.


using power pro braided line ^^ sorry;;


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

I would try one before I bought one. The shorter worked for me your results could be different. I think a lot of guys you meet on the beach would let you try their rods when things are slow. Too bad your not in this area.


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

what are the numbers on the rod? 33-405 or 35-405 or 40-405. The 35 is really easy to load and would be a nice for a spinner. The 40 may be a bit too much. That outfit should easily throw 100yds+.


----------



## yongin18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Maybe i jus sux.... Its 35/405


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

yongin18 said:


> Maybe i jus sux.... Its 35/405


maybe if you laid off the 420 rellos you could load it........just sayin....


----------



## yongin18 (Apr 29, 2011)

AbuMike said:


> maybe if you laid off the 420 rellos you could load it........just sayin....


Cant do tha


----------

